
An unsolved design problem: False activations in smart speakers - whoisjuan
https://moniotrlab.ccis.neu.edu/smart-speakers-study/
======
whoisjuan
I remember reading that Amazon chose "Alexa" as their wake-up word because it
tested well in different activation tests and they already owned trademarks
for the word. On the other hand, Google went with a brand focused wake-up word
that doesn't work that well for this type of interaction.

Of course, because of this, many TV shows activate Google Assistant when
somebody says "Ok, {{word that vaguely resembles the phonetics of the word
"google"}}"

How did they manage to oversee this issue? Seems like they compromised the
final user experience just to find a way to extend their brand equity to a
mundane interaction.

